# Is Christchurch Dog Friendly



## lisabutteriss7 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm hoping you can help. My husband and I are on the verge of moving to Christchurch in NZ with our two dogs, visas sorted, UK house rented, jobs in NZ sorted. We really are on the verge of going.
I'm having a last minute major panic because so far we have been completely unable to find a rental house of a decent standard in Christchurch which will allow us to have dogs. We need a good sized enclosed garden with hopefully a nice enough house to go with it ideally within an easy commute of the hospital (30mins max). This is proving impossible to organise from the UK, virtually everything we've seen that looks suitable is non pet friendly - it's very frustrating , most of the houses that allow pets are in a bad state of repair/unclean (we know this because friends living in CHCH already have visited them on our behalf)

Here in the UK we live in a beautiful house in a very dog friendly place, we can walk for miles from our door with a dog friendly pub 10mins walk away. From what I can read on the internet I'm gauging that NZ isn't as dog friendly as we'd hoped with lots of restrictions as to where we can take them, where we can live and how they're viewed in general.

Has anyone emigrated to Chch with dogs and had similar issues? Would you recommend it as a place to live with dogs? We know there are restrictions in some National Parks but we're both very outdoorsy people and had imagined we'd be able to go hiking with the dogs? Is this a pipe dream or a reality?
Many thanks for any help


----------

